# Schaum und so weiter...



## Christo (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,

so, war ein paar Tage beruflich und privat ziemlich angespannt und habe das Forum leider nur sehr oberflächlich verfolgt Mea culpa!) - meinen Teich hingegen mit mehr Enthusiasmus .

Ich habe meinen ersten Fischbesatz (11 __ Stichlinge und 3 Goldfische), Teichmuscheln (ca. 15 cm) und etliche Spitzschlammschnecken (glaube ich), dazu einge Pflanzen (Unterwasser, Flachwasserzone). Die Pflanzen wurde alle so gut es ging von ihrer Erde befreit und mit Kies (grob und fein) in Körbe gesetzt (kein zusätzlicher Nährstoffeintrag).

Nach etwa 1 1/2 Wochen wurde das Wasser ziemlich trübe (gerade die Fische eingesetzt), obwohl die Filteranlage (Oase Filtoclean 11000 und Pumpe Aquamax 8000) 24 Stunden lief. Der Filter wurde ordnungsgemäß mit Filterstarter besiedelt. Die UV-Lampe war aus. Nach Auftreten der Trübung (Schwebealgen?) habe ich den UV-Filter zugeschaltet und das Wasser wird zusehends klarer, allerdings tritt nun (ob nun ursächlich oder zufällig) vermehr Schaumbildung auf, der recht hartnäckig ist (den. Eiweis??). Ich habe keine Ahnug, woher das kommen soll. Allerdings vermisse ich meine Stichlinge... Ob die etwa im Filter verschwunden sind und dort nun den Gang alles Irdischen gehen und nun zu "Fischfutter" geworden sind? Ich meine, so Stichlinge sind ja nicht soo groß.... Vielleicht sollte ich gleich etwas größere Exemplare verwenden, die nicht mehr durch die Filteröffnungen passen...  :cry: 

Hat jeman 'ne Idee? Oder einfach nur abwarten?
Ach, noch etwas: Hat jemand einen guten Hinweis, was Goldis denn gerne so fressen? Ich habe jetzt Flockenfutter, aber die Viecher rühren es (noch) nicht an - oder ich kriege es nicht mit.

Vielen Dank schon Mal für eure Hilfe,
viele Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juni 2005)

hi

das würde mich auch interessiern. ich hab ja auch schon gepostet das ich schaumbildung im filter hab und hab ebenfalls eine UV lampe vorgeschaltet. liegt das vielleicht dadran ? 

ciao Lucas


----------



## Nestor (8. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich würde dem Ganzen einfach etwas Zeit lassen. So viele Fische sind ja auf das Volumen nun wirklich nicht drin, dass man da die Ursache sucht. 
Mitm Schaum dürftest du richtig liegen, denke ich mal. Denaturierte Eiweiße, Polysaccharide und was halt sonst noch so in Biomasse enthalten ist. 
Ich denke mal der Schaum tritt vermehrt wegen der UVC Lampe auf, die ja alles mögliche abtötet, was dann gleich abgebaut wird. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung. 
Vielleicht verstecken sich deine __ Stichlinge einfach nur gut. Ich meine die paar Fische auf 50.000 l. Die haben da super Platz.  (will auch mehr Wasser!  )
By the way, du kannst ja mal deine Wasserwerte überprüfen. Dann biste auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite und weisst, was bei dir im Teich los ist. 
Flockenfutter ist ja mehr für kleine Fische. Nun weiß ich nicht wie groß deine Goldis sind, aber versuchs doch einfach mal mit Sticks?! Allerdings müssen die sich wohl auch erstmal daran gewöhnen, dass es da was umsonst gibt. 

mfg Björn


----------



## Frank (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo Christoph,

zum Eiweiß, oder besser gesagt Schaum in deinem Teich kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, vermute aber auch das gleiche was Nestor schon geschrieben hat.

Zum Futter kann ich dir aber sagen, das ich Flockenfutter für meine Goldis usw. nehme. Habe es mal mit Sticks probiert, das haben die aber sofort wieder ausgespuckt. Sogar meine Bitterlinge, die ich sonst eigentlich nie zu Gesicht bekomme, trauen sich zum fressen an die Oberfläche. Außerdem habe ich bemerkt, als es neulich mal bei uns etwas wärmer war, haben sie mehr gefressen. Im Moment sind sie auch nicht soooo sehr dahinterher. Und wie Nestor ebenfalls schon geschrieben hat, müssen die sich ja erst daran gewöhnen, das sie sich es nicht "erarbeiten" müssen.


----------



## Christo (9. Juni 2005)

Erst einmal vielen Dank, Ihr Lieben! 
Nun, der Schaum wurde nicht nennenswert weniger, aber dafür ist das Wasser jetzt fast ganz klar. Ich vermute i.d.T., dass es einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang gibt zwischen UV-Lampenaktivität und Schaumbildung, denn durch die toten Algen steht ja nun in gewisser Menge tote Biomasse (Proteine, Salze etc.) zur Verfügung. Vielleicht braucht's halt nur die richtigen Fische?!

Aporops Fische: Meine __ Stichlinge sind immer noch nicht zu sehen; mein Älterster behauptete gestern, er hätte welche gesichtet, aber ein dunkler Fisch vor (noch) dunklerer Teichfolie - da wird's schon hart mit'm Suchen. Aber trotzdem: 11 Stichlinge sooo perfekt getarnt... Na ja.

@Nestor: Ja, Wasserwerte sind m.E. OK, pH ca. 8 (erstaunlich alkalisch), KH 6°, NO2-/NO3- n.n., GH < 16°, Sauerstoffversorgung durch Bachlauf über zwei Steinplatten und anschließendem, großflächigem Kiesbett.

Nun möchte ich mich gerne der Meinung von Björn anschliessen und einfach etwas Geduld haben , was nicht einfach ist. Die Pflanzen sind ja noch ziemlich jung und müssen zunächst die Unstellung von Erde auf Kies verkraften (was einigen besser gelingt als anderen!!), bevor die so richtig loslegen.

Welche Fische eignen sich eigentlich als gute Nahrungsverwerter und/oder Teich*pfleger*? Ich las mal was von __ Moderlieschen oder Gründlinge? Wenn möglich ruhig heimische Arten (OK, der Goldi ist ja nun auch fast ein "heimischer" Fisch), die auch einigermassen robust sind. Stör (zu groß) und Sterlett sind zwar schöne Tiere, gehören aber m.E. nicht in einen Gartenteich. 

@Nestor, frischl: Tja, ich glaub' auch - Geduld ist eine der Grundvorrausetzungen beim Teich! Ich werd' einfach noch ein paar Tage warten, bevor ich zu Infusionen greife  Wenn sie sich nicht wohl fühlen würden, wie drückt sich das aus? Mit dem Maul ständig an der Wasserobefläche (Sauerstoffmangel)? Farbänderungen? Verhaltensauffälligkeiten? Streitsucht? 

Jednefalls vielen Dank euch allen - ihr seid mir eine große Hilfe!

Viele Grüße
Christoph

P.S.: Mir fällt da noch was ein: Ich werd' die gleiche Frage mal im Oase-Forum stellen, denn wenn unsere Theorie mit der totenb Biomeasse richtig sein sollte, müsste dies ja auch anderen schon aufgefallen sein, denn die Kombination Pumpe/UV-C/Filter/Bachlauf ist ja nicht sooo ungewöhnlich, oder?


----------



## Doris (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Christoph
Wir hatten anfangs als wir unsere 3 Koi eingesezt haben, auch das Problem, dass wir sie drei Wochen lang nicht gesehen haben. Ich hatte die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben, sie noch mal zu sehen. Nachdem wir dann 8 weitere Fische (alles Goldis) eingesetzt haben, tauchten sie auf einmal wieder auf. Seitdem ziehen sie ihre Runden. Anfangs noch etwas zögernd, aber mittlerweile sind sie täglich mehrmals zu sehen. 
Vielleicht brauchen deine Fischis erst mal ne Eingewöhnungszeit.

Geduld ist ja auch nicht so meine Sache, aber beim Teich ist sie nun wirklich notwendig


----------



## Christo (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Doris,

vielen Dank für Deine aufmunternden Worte! Ja, vielleicht lernt man(n) so Geduld (am Teich). Wie ich sehe, hast Du 'ne Katze. Was treibt DIE den so mit den Fischen? Ich nehme mal an, dass die Fische erheblich schneller sind....

Zm Thema Schaum: Im Oase-Forum ist dort ein seitenlanger Thread zu genau diesem Thema, welches dort ziemlich kontrovers diskutiert wird: Eiweiss ja/nein, Huminsäuren, Phosphate, zu hoher pH usw. Ich poste hier mal die Startseite des Threads in der Hoffnung, dass der Link auch tatsächlich funktioniert. Zu finden ist das also unter
http://www.oase-pumpen.com/deutsch/oaseforum/thread.php?id=348&BoardID=4

Bis dahin, vielen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Doris (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Christoph
Die Sache mit unserem Kater hatte ich mir schwieriger vorgestellt. Wenn du mal in unsere HP schaust, www.dorwin.q27.de  (ab April2005) kannst du sehen, warum sich unser Kater nun nicht mehr sonderlich für Fische interessiert 
Da unser Kater eh ne "faule Socke" ist, wird er wohl keine Gefahr für die Fische sein.
Es heisst ja immer wenn du ne Katze hast, dann hast du keine Vögel. DAS stimmt bei uns nicht. Der Kater kann auf der Terasse liegen, und die Vögel sind einige Meter weg, er rührt sich nicht... und sowas zwitschert sich natürlich schnell rum


----------



## Haiflyer (9. Juni 2005)

das man eure koi nie gesehn hat kann auch damitzusammen hängen das es ja schwarmfische sind und 3 fische sind kein schwarm. man soll mindestens 5 -6 koi halten damit sie sich wirklihc wohl fühlen. vielleicht sind die goldis ein koi ersatz.

ciao Lucas


----------



## Christo (14. Juni 2005)

Halo Leute,

kurzer Status Qou von der Schaumfront: Er ist immer noch da, Menge ungefähr gleichbleibend, aber stark temperaturabhängig. Tagsüber nahezu vollkommen verschwunden bzw. nur noch am Wassereitritt mit schnell platzenden Blasen, gegen Abend dann stabiler werdend und größere "Verbände" bildend, die sehr feinporig sind und sich nur langsam auflösen.

Werde einfach noch etwas warten; was kann man auch schon machen. Die Fische fühlen sich jedenfalls wohl (GFs, Shubunkins, Saranas (oder so  und __ Stichlinge). Apropos Schwarmfische: Sind Kois echte "Schwarm-"fische oder eher "Gesellschafts-"fische wie die Goldies, die auch gern masalleine umherziehen?

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Thorsten (14. Juni 2005)

Christo schrieb:
			
		

> Werde einfach noch etwas warten; was kann man auch schon machen. Viele Grüße
> Christoph



Hi Christoph,

versuche doch mal Dir einen Eiweißabschäumer zu bauen.

Im folgenden Link ist das sehr gut erklärt und als selbstbau ist es auch garnicht teuer.

http://www.teichtechnik-selbstbau.de/html/bauanleitungen.html

http://wonti.de/fr_teich.htm


Nur mal so, als Anregung...


----------



## Christo (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

vielen Dank für Deine Tipps und Links. Sieht ziemlich professionell aus, aber sooo viel Schaum ist es denn doch noch nicht. Ausserdem hatte ich ein paar Aufstellungsprobleme! Ich werde mal versuchen, den Wassereintritt zu optimieren (sanfterer Eintritt des Wassers), einige Vorverduche waren ganz vielversprechend.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Nochmals Dank und Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Jürgen (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo Christoph,

deine Algenvernichtungsaktion mittels UVC und die Schaumbildung stehen tatsächlich in direktem Zusammenhang. Einige Algenarten bzw. deren Zersetzungsprodukte forcieren diese Schaumbildung mehr als andere. 

Durch den Einsatz der UVC wurde viel Algenmasse auf einmal gekillt, die sich nun im Wasser zersetzt. Hieran kannst du nun auch sehr gut erkennen, dass UVC nur eine temporäre Lösung bietet, denn die vorher in den Algen gebundenen Nährstoffe gelangen nun wieder in gelöster Form ins Wasser zurück und düngen anderen Algen und Pflanzen. 

Sollten deine __ Stichlinge irgendwo in deinem System vor sich hin faulen, dann trägt auch das nicht unerheblich zur Schaumbildung mit bei.   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Christo (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

vielen Dank zunächst. Dann liege ich mit meiner "Theorie" ja vielleicht nicht ganz so falsch. Die UVC-Methode ist zunächst dazu verwendet worden, das Wasser klar zu kriegen. Wenn dann alle Pflanzen ihre Tätigkeit aufgenommen haben (es war saukalt die letzten Wochen), werde ich mal den Versuch starten, und die Lampe wieder ausschalten.

Der Teich müsste m.M. nach groß genug sein, um ein einigermaßen gutes Gleichgewicht erzeugen zu können.

Fazit: Füttern, wenn überhaupt, nur so wenig wie möglich, Teichwasserwechsel (bei Bedarf), mehr Pflanzen.

Ja, das mit den Stichligen ist schon putzig: Von den ursprünglich 11 sind definitiv drei mehr oder weniger oft und gut zu sehen, aber ob die anderen tot sind, weiss ich nicht. Ich las mal irgendwo, dass ein Teichbesitzer Wochen darauf gewartet hat, überhaupt einmal seine zwei Goldorfen zu sehen. Ebenso hatte ich den Verdacht, dass sich eine (Fremd-)Katze einen __ Shubunkin geangelt hat, weil ich immer nur zwei (von dreien) sah. Aber alles falscher Alarm: Heute morgen schwammen alle drei friedlich herum. Die Viecher können sich saugut verstecken, und diese Hoffnung habe ich auch mit meinen Stichlingen. 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Nestor (15. Juni 2005)

Hi Christoph,

wenn du deine UVC-Lampe ausschaltest, würde ich vermuten, dass du erstmal grünliches Wasser hast. Der Teich muss sich auch darauf erstmal einstellen. Naja mal sehen was dann passiert. Vielleicht lieg ich ja falsch, aber ich hätte von Anfang an ohne UVC gearbeitet. 

mfg Björn


----------



## Christo (16. Juni 2005)

Hi Björn,

hast vollkommen Recht, bloss: grünes Wasser ist ziemlich "nervend" und auuserdem musste sich die Teichmikrobiolgie und die Pflanzen erst einmal loslegen.

Habe jatzt das Schaumproblem fast gelöst: Die chemisch-biologische Ursache konnte ich ja nicht so schnell beheben, dafür aber die physikalische! Wie bereits geschrieben, ist eine Ursache für die Schaumbildung ja auch der Energieeintrag über das fliessende Wasser (Wasserfall = kinetische Enegie), welche ja den Schaum erst überhaupt erzeugt - am Strand sind es ja die Wellen. Es gibt Teile in meinem Bachlauf, wo das Wasser ganz sanft in die Wasseroberfläche eintritt, und genauso habe ich die Problemzone umgestaltet, so dass das Wasser nun sanfter/leiser in den Teich fliesst - und schon wird es mit dem Schaum weniger. Wolln mal sehen ob es so bleibt.
Bis bald
Christo


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2005)

Hi



			
				Christo schrieb:
			
		

> hast vollkommen Recht, bloss: grünes Wasser ist ziemlich "nervend" und auuserdem musste sich die Teichmikrobiolgie und die Pflanzen erst einmal loslegen.



Genau in Sachen Teichmikrobiologie ist eine UV-Lampe aber äußerst kontraproduktiv. Auch wenn Hersteller gern irgendwelchen Unsinn erzählen: Die UV-Lampen haben ja keine eingebaute Logik. Alles was da vorbeifließt bekommt eine kräftige Ladung UV-Licht. Das zerstört nicht nur zielgerichtet Zellen bei Algen, sondern auch bei anderen Organismen


----------



## Jürgen (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo Schwimmteichler,




> Genau in Sachen Teichmikrobiologie ist eine UV-Lampe aber äußerst kontraproduktiv. Auch wenn Hersteller gern irgendwelchen Unsinn erzählen: Die UV-Lampen haben ja keine eingebaute Logik.


Ich bin nun nicht gerade DER Befürworter solcher Dinge am Teich, aber das ein Hersteller darauf verweist, dass ausschließlich Algen getoastet werden, ist mir neu.




> Alles was da vorbeifließt bekommt eine kräftige Ladung UV-Licht. Das zerstört nicht nur zielgerichtet Zellen bei Algen, sondern auch bei anderen Organismen


Das ist sicher richtig, allerdings stellt sich dann wieder die Frage um welche Organismen es sich handelt und in welcher Zahl die durchgeschleust werden. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Leben ich auf dem Gewissen habe, wenn ich über meinen Rasen laufe.


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Christo (1. Juli 2005)

@Nestor,

ich habe die UV-Lampe vor etwa einer Woche ausgeschaltet, nachdem das Wasser wieder klar war und es ist bis heute immer noch sauber ohne Zusatz von chemischen oder sonstigen Hilfsstoffen, nur per Teichpumpe. Scheinbar stellt sich nun langsam ein biol. Gleichgewicht ein, der Schaum ist allerdings immer noch da, wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so stark, es scheint langsam besser zu werden.

Als Algenbewuchs habe ich vereinzelt Fadenalgenbildung in kleinen Haufen (was ja eigentloich auch ein gutes Zeichen ist), aber das stört (noch) in keinster Weise.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße, schönes Wochenende

Christoph


----------

